# Freezer is Full!!



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Shot this guy at 25 yards wed night just before dark found him 1 hour later 60 yards away. Got home after 3 am, turned my garage into a butcher shop for the past 4 days and finally all the meat cut, ground, n wrapped ready for great grindz. Not bad for the OTC archery hunt now in 3 more week I get to do it all over again with my cow tag! I love this time of year, the bulls were screaming and the colors are beautiful.

Equipment:

Bow: Obsession Lethal Force
Arrow: Victory
Broadhead: Trophy Takers Ulmers Edge (love this broadhead)

Good luck to everyone on the extended!!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Where is the picture?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

_________________


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

There has to be a better way to post pics on this forum! Alright how do i post a pic again?


----------



## archeryobsession (Mar 23, 2013)

Can u see me now


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Awesome. Great job!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

way2go


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Great job. I am jealous, my tag went unfilled this year. :-(


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Awesome, great job.

Fowlmouth, that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Great job Brett and great bull!!! Pumped for you bro!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great looking bull!


----------

